# Bella loves Yosemite



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Would that be Sugar Pine ???


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Beautiful photos. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## starshine (Aug 31, 2008)

great pics - thanks! aaawww... it's been almost 20 years that I've been to Yosemite - I LOVED it, too


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

It's sure a beautiful area and it looks like you got all the classic shots...nice job. I'm sure Bella had the time of her life. Thanks for sharing.

Pete & Woody


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Gorgeous photos, what a beautiful area. Looks like all of you had a wonderful time.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Beautiful pics! It's been 49 years since I've been to Yosemite! I camped there with my cousins when I was 9 years old. Will never forget it.


----------



## Michele4 (Oct 28, 2012)

That's awesome, I really would love to take a trip there. Love the pics!


----------



## Zuca's mom (Aug 14, 2012)

Just gorgeous! And I love the snowman you and Bella made.


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

Beautiful place for a hike, thanks for sharing your pictures!


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Wow! I didn;t expect there to still be so much snow there. What is the elevation? Was this a snowy year?
I have a photo of my husband and myself on that same stone wall. What a view.


----------



## tobysmommy (Jan 9, 2011)

What a beautiful place. It looks like you and Bella had a great time!


----------



## BellasWalker (Nov 16, 2009)

We are having another below average snow year but the road we discovered goes from 5000 to 9000ft so it has to be a pretty good bet and we came across snow probably around 7000ft at exactly the same point the last two years. It is from just past Oakhurst to Fresno Dome and we parked at a turn off to a grove of Giant Redwoods at Nelder Grove and walked up both roads in turn. Last year we did not find the trees but this time we did and there was a nice mile of reasonably fresh snow trail to walk round. Here's some from last year just a bit further up the road.

No snow in the valley in Yosemite which is only around 4000ft


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

I think you were at Sugar Pine. That's only about 10 minutes from our cabin. Nice to know there is still snow up there. I would love to get J in the snow at least once this year. Cute pics !!


----------

